# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهترین انتخاب کدوم هست؟

## VENOM.M

سلام دوستان
من امسال کنکور دومم بود حدود 4 هزار اوردم و بعید میدونم دندان قبول شم الان 2 تا انتخاب دارم 1- بشینم دوباره برا سال بعد بخونم
2-برای آزمون yos ترکیه مطالعه کنم
خودم ترجیح میدم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی میترسم بازم قبول نشم چون امسال 90 درصد تلاشم رو کرده بودم تقریبا چیزی کم نزاشتم بازم بخوام کنکور بدم همین درصد ها رو میارم فوقش ریاضی و فیزیک رو 10 درصد بیشتر.
از اون طرف زندگی تو جای غریبه هم کلی بدبختی داره
حالا به نظر شما چه کنم؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط VENOM.M


سلام دوستان
من امسال کنکور دومم بود حدود 4 هزار اوردم و بعید میدونم دندان قبول شم الان 2 تا انتخاب دارم 1- بشینم دوباره برا سال بعد بخونم
2-برای آزمون yos ترکیه مطالعه کنم
خودم ترجیح میدم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی میترسم بازم قبول نشم چون امسال 90 درصد تلاشم رو کرده بودم تقریبا چیزی کم نزاشتم بازم بخوام کنکور بدم همین درصد ها رو میارم فوقش ریاضی و فیزیک رو 10 درصد بیشتر.
از اون طرف زندگی تو جای غریبه هم کلی بدبختی داره
حالا به نظر شما چه کنم؟


من جای شما بودم میرفتم پیراها و احتمال قبولی مازاد هم دارید به نظرم
ولی خب بین اون دوتا گزینه که گفتی اولی بهتره چون آزمون یوس احتمال قبولیش از کنکورم کمتره چون فقط نمرات بالا میخواد مثل 99 و 100 که بعید نیست اما سخته ولی میتونی تست بیشتر کار کنی برای کنکور و درصداتو بالا ببری*

----------


## A.H.D

به نظرم اگه رشته دیگه ای بود برو...
ولی اگه خواستی سال دیگه بخونی زیست بیشتر بخون طرف تو اختصاصیا سی درصد فیزیک و ریاضی،20درصد شیمی از من کمتر زده،اونوقت یارو رفته یک ساعت فقط گذاشته روی زیست 20 درصد بیشتر زده الان جوری قیافه گرفته که دعوت نامه از آمریکا داره

----------


## mohammadreza13

شما اگه عملکرد خوبی داشتی یعنی ادب 70 دینی 80 الی 90 عرب 70 زبان 60 ردی؟ امسال اگر خوب تلاش کرده بودی و آزمون دادن یادگرفته بودی این قدری میزدی وگرنه هنوز جای کار هست و میتونی رتبه بهتری بیاری
مثلا زیست امسال تا 70 چیز شاخی نبود یک فرد معمولی مث من هم میزد فقط اشتباه نمیزد که من زدم چندتا سوال رو

درصد هارو با ازمون بسنج مثلا دینی امسال 90هم میزدی همچین مال نبود یعنی تو 4000 نفر اول کنکور کسی که میخواد دکتر بشه چه بسا دینی امسال راحت 100 میزد چون کتاب خورده!

میخوای بمونی دوتا درس از عمومی دوتا اختصاصی بخور یعنی کامل کامل فول آپشن بری تو جلسه

Yos که بیخیال فک کن سوال فارسی هم نیست! یوس ریاضی چه کسی 90 میخواد بزنه؟ اگه یوس 90 میزنی کنکور خودمونو 90 بزنی دو رقمی میشی

----------


## VENOM.M

> شما اگه عملکرد خوبی داشتی یعنی ادب 70 دینی 80 الی 90 عرب 70 زبان 60 ردی؟ امسال اگر خوب تلاش کرده بودی و آزمون دادن یادگرفته بودی این قدری میزدی وگرنه هنوز جای کار هست و میتونی رتبه بهتری بیاری
> مثلا زیست امسال تا 70 چیز شاخی نبود یک فرد معمولی مث من هم میزد فقط اشتباه نمیزد که من زدم چندتا سوال رو
> 
> درصد هارو با ازمون بسنج مثلا دینی امسال 90هم میزدی همچین مال نبود یعنی تو 4000 نفر اول کنکور کسی که میخواد دکتر بشه چه بسا دینی امسال راحت 100 میزد چون کتاب خورده!
> 
> میخوای بمونی دوتا درس از عمومی دوتا اختصاصی بخور یعنی کامل کامل فول آپشن بری تو جلسه
> 
> Yos که بیخیال فک کن سوال فارسی هم نیست! یوس ریاضی چه کسی 90 میخواد بزنه؟ اگه یوس 90 میزنی کنکور خودمونو 90 بزنی دو رقمی میشی


عمومی همین بود ولی اختصاصی سر بودجه بندی و زمان به مشکل خوردم که تقصیر خودم بود

----------


## amir.t34

> سلام دوستان
> من امسال کنکور دومم بود حدود 4 هزار اوردم و بعید میدونم دندان قبول شم الان 2 تا انتخاب دارم 1- بشینم دوباره برا سال بعد بخونم
> 2-برای آزمون yos ترکیه مطالعه کنم
> خودم ترجیح میدم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی میترسم بازم قبول نشم چون امسال 90 درصد تلاشم رو کرده بودم تقریبا چیزی کم نزاشتم بازم بخوام کنکور بدم همین درصد ها رو میارم فوقش ریاضی و فیزیک رو 10 درصد بیشتر.
> از اون طرف زندگی تو جای غریبه هم کلی بدبختی داره
> حالا به نظر شما چه کنم؟


من جای شما بودم بازم کنکور میدادم تا بالاخره قبول بشم...
انقدر مشکلات داره یوس که نگو. یکیش زبان یاد گرفتن ... خودش یه پروسه 2 ساله هست.. 
میتونی خارج کشور نژاد پرستی و غیره رو تحمل کنی ؟؟

----------


## VENOM.M

> من جای شما بودم بازم کنکور میدادم تا بالاخره قبول بشم...
> انقدر مشکلات داره یوس که نگو. یکیش زبان یاد گرفتن ... خودش یه پروسه 2 ساله هست.. 
> میتونی خارج کشور نژاد پرستی و غیره رو تحمل کنی ؟؟


up

----------


## VENOM.M

up

----------


## VENOM.M

up
هنوزم نتونستم تصمیم بگیرم 1 ماهه دارم فقط ریاضی میخونم که واسه هر دو لازمه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## BRUH

اگه مشکل مالی و رضایت والدین نداری جمع کن برو برا چی بمونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## shirin....s

[q*نمیدونم ترک زبون هستی یا نه ولی  اگه نباشی که خیلی سخت میشه برات چون باید زبونشو یاد بگیری فک نکنم اونقدر مسلط به انگلیسی باشن تازه بری اونجا باید ترکی حرف بزنی درضمن هزینه زیادی داره برات هزینه کتاب هم زیاده از طرفی شما باید تند تند به ترکیه رفت وامد تا بتونی خودتو لرای یوش اماده کنی داشته باید هزینه زندگی هم بالاست به نظرم شما اون 90 و بکن 100تو ایران قبول بشو درضمن دوستان اون یوش نه یوس*

----------

